# Training Peacock Bass



## BigBoy18 (Mar 29, 2009)

I Have a young Peacock Bass that I would love to wean off live feeder. I would love and tips or recomendations on what to try. Thanks.


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

Try raw market shrimp. Don't feed for a couple days, if it is large enough to deal with that, and then offer the cutup shrimp. I had a pike I had to fast for about 5 days before it would take pellets. I didn't want to start it on shrimp, so I used pellets. You could probably get your peacock on pellets it just might take longer.


----------



## BigBoy18 (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks. I have Red Bay Snooks in the tank that are bigger than him. Their used to eating pellets and live feeders as treats. What I can't understant is that the Peacock has been with them for a month and a half or so hitting pellets like they have never missed a beat in feeding. I was thinks he sees them eating pellets so wouldn't he go after some as well?

Two days ago I brought some frozen silver sides. I had been taking live feeders and killing them and giving them to him. He as gone after them. I can home from work tonight and thought what the heck I'll try a few silversides. He onle ate one. I'm off all weekend so my plan is the start training him to eat frozen thawed fish.


----------



## johnm (Apr 15, 2009)

*** had one for a little over 3 weeks now.He is 4" and is blind in his right eye.Picked him up at the LFS for $10. I have him in with 2 small oscars. I fed the oscars pellets while he watched.After a couple of days he would take them but spit them out. So I went out back and dug up worms and he eats them.I got him to realize that whatever I drop in is food. I also caught some crappie and cut up the fillets small and fed it to him.He ate the **** out of it at first but now he takes it in for about a minute but spits it out. Havent tried them yet but try crickets. I just think you have to make them realize that anything you put in is food.


----------



## BigBoy18 (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks John. I'm gonna keep trying.


----------



## johnm (Apr 15, 2009)

Also check out www.monsterfishkeepers.com .They have a spot just for peacock bass( Ocellaris).Pretty good onfo there.


----------



## Tongue33 (Sep 17, 2007)

Hows it going?


----------



## Tongue33 (Sep 17, 2007)

Hows it going?


----------



## BigBoy18 (Mar 29, 2009)

Its not going well. I can't even gey my guy to eat live anymore. I'm really worried about him. I've tried the whole starve him for a coulple days and now he just won't eat anything.


----------

